

Twenty Four Hours in Ramallah - akiber
http://www.beingbecca.com/twenty-four-hours-in-ramallah/

======
insulanian
> How do I navigate between my personal truths telling me that the occupation
> is wrong and my personal and national identities of which I should not be
> ashamed?

There will be no peace in Palestine/Israel until the majority of israelis ask
themselfs this same question. There are some lessons to learn from germans in
this regard.

~~~
bebna
Kann ich nur zustimmen.

Something which I think is missing in those thoughts are the questions like:
Why I'm granted power by playing the role of a foreigner?

------
meirdavis
It's an interesting article, because after making assumptions about the
Palestinians, she actually meets them and realises that there is plenty she
doesn't understand yet.

She refers to American privilege in Ramallah, but glosses over the fact that
had she been visibly identifiable as a Jew or Israeli, she would likely have
been attacked.

The missing context to her observations about limits on freedom of movement is
that Israelis aren't allowed into Palestinian areas because it's way to
dangerous for them and that Palestinians aren't allowed free passage to
Israel, because that would be way to dangerous to Israeli civilians.

